
IPhone Apps for the Lawbreaker in You - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,535200,00.html
======
antipax
This article is about exactly as sensationalist as I've come to expect from
Fox News.

Out of all of the (3) applications mentioned in the article, one's
functionality has been duplicated for some time on another device (TomTom
speed trap reporting), the other is completely and totally legal and useful in
the state it works in (MMJ dispensary finders), and the third is just as
"illegal" as using a pen and paper (or in fact, any other device with text
editing capabilities) to count cards.

While the applications are interesting, the way that they've chosen to frame
the story strikes me as inappropriate.

